# some simple airgun q's



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i just bought a very expensive airgun and want it to last. how long will it last properly taken care of? how can i clean it do i clean the barrel? is that it? how do i clean the barrel without buying a cleaning kit? what should i use to replace the grease on the break of the barrel? if i am supposed to clean the piston chamber how would i do that? sorry for all the questions just want this to last since it is sooo expensive :roll:


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

What Brand and Model is it?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=567

thats the one .177


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

gun oil for the out side and buy some of the cleaning pellets for the bore
you also can bore oil to put on the cleaning pellets shoot it thew then shoot a dry one threw


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

just put a little diesel on a rag, or oil, then cover the pellet with it. then just fire it into a safe place. that'll get it pretty clean without a kit.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

or lighter fluid, (less expensive)

i.e. Zippo fluid, or Ronsonol.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Or, you could do things the right way and just buy some cleaning pellets. If you must have a solvent, get one that won't harm rubber and that will cut lead.

Lighter fluid and diesel fuel will dry out your o-ring seal and cause it to crack, losing air pressure.

Just a thought...

:sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

alas, if you do NOT have a break barrel, then there's no problem, right? oh, and also, being not with a credit card, cleaning pellets are hard to come by. As far as i know the stores within a 100 mile radius from here don't sell 'em, which leaves the internet... so they're hard for me.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

treat it with utmost respect, clean it after each use, and dont use low grade ammo ( or bent ones )

u can get a cleaning kit for $15 from crosman


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

WHOA, Stonegoblet! DIESEL!?!?!
I don't know much about springers, but please consider that there are other types of airgun out there, and that someone with a different type of airgun may read what you said.

With PCP airguns if the lube gets to the main release/striker valve THINGS CAN GO VERY, VERY WRONG. Plus it will eat your seals up.

Use only silicone based lubes and do NOT use any petroleum-based lubes or cleaners on the inside of your airgun. Petroleum-based lubes tend to move around the airgun a bit.

Remoil can be used to clean the exterior of the gun but NEVER the internals.


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

do not ever put any thing like lighter fluid in it if you ever shoot at nite with it you will find out y btw nice gun how do you like it nice to see a fellow r1 owner


----------

